# Something I found while surfing.



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

YouTube - Ryan Stock Gets Bitten By An Egyptian Cobra

Why would anybody just let a venomous snake bite them?

I think this was just staged :censor: for a video.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Venomoid, I'd put money on it.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Venomoid, I'd put money on it.


 nah,the guy that got bit was boidae off here....: victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> Venomoid, I'd put money on it.


 
Exactly what I was thinking.

How much would you put on it? I'd go £50


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> nah,the guy that got bit was boidae off here....: victory:


We can only hope...

Even if it was a venomoid he's still an idiot for letting it bite him. There have been cases of a the venom duct and gland regenerating, and I believe I'm correct in saying a few people have been envenomated by supposedly safe snakes.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> We can only hope...
> 
> Even if it was a venomoid he's still an idiot for letting it bite him. There have been cases of a the venom duct and gland regenerating, and I believe I'm correct in saying a few people have been envenomated by supposedly safe snakes.


 
Indeed you are correct.

Al Coritz said that the majority of venom duct and gland regeneration comes from Elapids....And what exactly is an Egyption Cobra? LOL! I laughed personally....It was a silly thing to do...

Although the Glands only usually are abled to re-generate if the surgery was poorly carried out. It's playing God though, You are saying that an animal cannot have it's natural functions by removing them. Theres no point in keeping Venomoid snakes...You just aswell get a Rat snake. This is just my opinion.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

*Venomoid DWA...*

Would a Venomoid snake still be classified as DWA?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Would a Venomoid snake still be classified as DWA?


yes as it can pro-create still


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

No, I'm slightly wrong in my early post, a cut duct can repair itself, a completely removed gland will not grow back, apparently this is a bit of a myth which has come about from amateur adenectomys which have left part of the gland intact.

I can see how venomoids would be useful as a teaching or educational aid but as part of a private collection .... I disagree.

Your basically mutilating an animal for your own pleasure, its an unnecessary surgical procedure akin to cropping a dogs ears.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Christian, whats going on with the jedward thing? I thought you were cool dude.....:gasp:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Christian, whats going on with the jedward thing? I thought you were cool dude.....:gasp:


well i hate them like everyone does...but its funny when people pm me threating to me to remove them......i enjoy being the ugly duckling


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> well i hate them like everyone does...but its funny when people pm me threating to me to remove them......i enjoy being the ugly duckling


Bwahhhhha.

What are the going to do, post nasty rumours about you if you don't?

To be honest I've never watched, is it X factor their on?, so don't see what all the fuss is about. All I know is that they have gay hair.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Bwahhhhha.
> 
> What are the going to do, post nasty rumours about you if you don't?
> 
> To be honest I've never watched, is it X factor their on?, so don't see what all the fuss is about. All I know is that they have gay hair.


well one person threated to steal my morphs.....yea goodluck on that one

someone threated to get his dad whos in prison on me, his fathers nick name is king of the ring in prison....so i pmd him abck and said yes it is but not because of his boxing skills


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> well one person threated to steal my morphs.....yea goodluck on that one
> 
> someone threated to get his dad whos in prison on me, his fathers nick name is king of the ring in prison....so i pmd him abck and said yes it is but not because of his boxing skills


Lol yeah, you love your morphs don't ya. Would be the quickest robbery in history.

You better be careful, his dad might hit you with his wand ...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> No, I'm slightly wrong in my early post, a cut duct can repair itself, a completely removed gland will not grow back, apparently this is a bit of a myth which has come about from amateur adenectomys which have left part of the gland intact.
> 
> I can see how venomoids would be useful as a teaching or educational aid but as part of a private collection .... I disagree.
> 
> Your basically mutilating an animal for your own pleasure, its an unnecessary surgical procedure akin to cropping a dogs ears.


 
If the gland hasn't been completely removed and disconnected properly, it can heal, and overtime regenerate.

Plus, if there is still part of gland there...Who's to say that it can't still produce a small amount of venom?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> If the gland hasn't been completely removed and disconnected properly, it can heal, and overtime regenerate.
> 
> Plus, if there is still part of gland there...Who's to say that it can't still produce a small amount of venom?


 
F**** hell! there you go again, regurgitating other people's posts.!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> F**** hell! there you go again, regurgitating other people's posts.!!!!!!!!:devil:


 
It's often knowledge that if living cells and tissue is still present of glands etc then it can easily re-generate and grow back. I heard this from my Teacher of Science back in School, and not just by reading Viperkeepers thread.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

*James, you just don’t get what Stewart is saying do you?*

We don’t care what your science teacher told you or exactly where you got your information about the regeneration of venom ducts because it is basic, common knowledge for anyone who has been around venomous snakes for a while. I know of cases going back to the 70/80s so it is nothing new.

What people are getting fed up of is a total newbie regurgitating information as though they are an experienced and knowledgeable venomous keeper.... when it is blatantly obvious you are not... otherwise you would not have asked a question like :


ViperLover said:


> Would a Venomoid snake still be classified as DWA?


 (This has been covered countless times on here)

I’ve met plenty of people in the past who can recite information, but simply have no idea how to carry out the simplest of tasks. Head knowledge is only of use when it is backed up with practical experience and skill.

I’m beginning to wonder if we shouldn’t rename this section of the forum ASK VIPERLOVER :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PDR said:


> *James, you just don’t get what Stewart is saying do you?*
> 
> We don’t care what your science teacher told you or exactly where you got your information about the regeneration of venom ducts because it is basic, common knowledge for anyone who has been around venomous snakes for a while. I know of cases going back to the 70/80s so it is nothing new.
> 
> ...


Paul 
that really made me laugh
and ViperLover will fail to listen to anyone!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

james come on mate, your becoming the jedward of rfuk, nobody likes you they just read your posts to see what rubbish you come out with next, i actually thought i might have got through to you why your pissing everybody off the other day but obviously not


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> james come on mate, your becoming the jedward of rfuk, nobody likes you they just read your posts to see what rubbish you come out with next, i actually thought i might have got through to you why your pissing everybody off the other day but obviously not


funnily enough Paul, I thought he was actually listening when I was speaking to him on FB...........................however..............


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> funnily enough Paul, I thought he was actually listening when I was speaking to him on FB...........................however..............


 
I was listening...

I was just trying to spark a conversation....but it seemed everyone got p****** off again.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> funnily enough Paul, I thought he was actually listening when I was speaking to him on FB...........................however..............


snap stu


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> F**** hell! there you go again, regurgitating other people's posts.!!!!!!!!:devil:


 
thing is .right ..if the jobs not done well like.. then it could still be poisonous and do some killing .sort of. :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Paul
> that really made me laugh
> *and ViperLover will fail to listen to anyone!*


He's a better spelling Boidae. :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> It's often knowledge that if living cells and tissue is still present of glands


often knowledge? like common knowledge...if it is then i didnt have a buggering clue about it .

James you were also told a few times about your swearing and told about stuff you werent sure on with reguards to hognoses.

I think your forgetting when/IF you do ever get into a situation where you can start a DWA collection it wont be austin stevens ,viperkeeper or any of these other internet/tv people that are helping you out in real life....its going to be the keepers on here that you WILL NEED,and from the chances of it at the minute,helping you is the last thing on there mind


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> I was listening...
> 
> I was just trying to spark a conversation....but it seemed everyone got p****** off again.


To be honest mate I can see where people are coming from.

You took what I had told you, reworded it and made it sound like you knew it already. 

Anyways wheres the Jedward gone? Your not scared of Mr King of the Butt Rings are you?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Anyways wheres the Jedward gone? Your not scared of Mr King of the Butt Rings are you?


nah i just had someone pm me asking who of there songs i thought was best and if i wanted to add them on msn and talk about the xfactor.....so i decided to jump off the sinking ship


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> nah i just had someone pm me asking who of there songs i thought was best and if i wanted to add them on msn and talk about the xfactor.....so i decided to jump off the sinking ship


:gasp: Was it a 13 year old girl? One who was blind and deaf?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> :gasp: Was it a 13 year old girl? One who was blind and deaf?


brail keyboards are awesome....so for that reason i will say yes


----------

